# I'm Getting a LaMancha!!!!!!!



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

I just put down a reservation on a LaMancha breeding! :wahoo: :wahoo: :stars: At long last i'm getting a LaMancha!!!!! I put down a reservation on two does incase my #1 favorite doe did not have one. They are retaining the first doeling from each of them, so i'm praying one kids with two doelings ray: But wait, it gets better! All kids are bottle raised and they have a live kidding cam on their website so I can watch my baby all day!!! :dance:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

pretty snazzy does. Hope you get what you want


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Congratulations. They are very nice.

Were they at the state Fair?

Someone came up to me at the fair and asked who owned those goats with no ears. I told them I was not sure but I can find out if you would like me to? He said "I would like to know why the [email protected]%$ they would cut their ears off" :slapfloor: :ROFL: 

I had to try to hold myself together and not laugh out in his face. I had to explain they weere born that way. He was so embarassed. I had to let him know that a lot of people do the same thing.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

OMG I had so many people ask me about their ears!!!! I say about 50 people asked me! If I held a LaMancha or showed a LaMancha I had loads of ear questions! Folks are weird,a guy thought they were baby llamas (sp), and a women thought they were pigs! REALLY????????? LOL :slapfloor: :ROFL:


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

That's TOO FUNNY!!!!!


----------



## HRFOhio (Aug 27, 2011)

Congrats! They look like great breedings. I'm jealous, I'm just now starting to look for good does... I'm guessing that they're a bit harder to find, cause no one wants to give the good ones up :-(

@sweetgoats "He said "I would like to know why the [email protected]%$ they would cut their ears off""... you should have told him that he needs to take it up with God... I have to admit, that their ears don't thrill me. But I've decided that, after the Obserhasli, they are my back up breed that I'd like to start with.


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Congrats! I have LaMancha's and they're very sweet, though very hardheaded.  They're also wonderful milkers! I hope that your #1 doe has :kidred: :kidred: and if not her, then your #2 choice. 

@sweetgoats: LOL That's hilarious that he actually asked you that! 

@LostPrairie: A PIG?! :ROFL:


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Congrats! Those are beautiful does. 

You will love the lamancha breed! I love my one doe, she's so sweet. She reminds me of a camel. xD


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice...congrats..... :thumb:


----------



## laurajean1966 (Aug 21, 2011)

Congratulations ..I hope you get a beautiful doeling


----------



## goatfarmergirl (Jul 3, 2011)

cool i have 3 lamanchas. i need a lamancha buck to breed one of them. do you have any lamancha bucks that i can rent yet? :whatgoat:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

this is a topic about her reserving her first lamancha -- she doesnt own any lamanchas yet


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Yeah, I don't even have a doe yet! I will most likely get a buck when i'm ready to breed her though :hi5:


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

Way cool!! :hi5: :dance: Does that breeder have a website by chance? Those are some gorgeous does!


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

:stars: Hooray! You will love them!


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

What pretty girls!
At the 4H fair whenever a kid asked where the LaManchas' ears were, we said they hadn't eaten enough vegetables and they had fallen off haha


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Goat Song said:


> Way cool!! :hi5: :dance: Does that breeder have a website by chance? Those are some gorgeous does!


Yes they have a website  It is called Rancho-Snowfall. They are super nice people! :hi5:


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

I checked out their website and have to say they have fantastic looking goats, great looking alpines too.


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

I have a 2 yr LaMancha that all black.

She is a very good milker. She is very sweet... from the first day I got her she practically followed me into the truck and has become very attached to me and follows me all over.

She is very smart and can flip the lid on the corn bin...but can't actually get any due to the fact that its only wide enough for a feed scoop.
 she has a way of talking me into getting her a carrot....from my moms fridge  

She also MUST be first for everything as from day 1 she told the other she was to be herd queen.
I'm not sure if this is a Lamancha thing or if thats just her.


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

Gorgeous! I'd like to see a website if they have one too! Beautiful animals!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

jesse-goats said:


> I have a 2 yr LaMancha that all black.
> 
> She is a very good milker. She is very sweet... from the first day I got her she practically followed me into the truck and has become very attached to me and follows me all over.
> 
> ...


I think that is a LaMancha thing. Everyone I have ever known has been sooooo sweet and smart!


----------

